
Will copyright extensions ever end? - zoowar
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8759524/Will-copyright-extensions-ever-end.html
======
bediger
Of course not. That's the original purpose of copyright: to limit copying.
We're just now finding that out again. Copyright is more important than Human
rights, now that copyright is "intellectual _property_ ".

